# Xeno 50-mini Tube Spot No question.



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

im giving the mice at work there second treatment (as per the instructions) however as it said it hadnt been tested on nursing mums i didnt treat babe, dear or the babies.
However i have just realised this means im got to have to go to the vets and get mose spot on once bandit and **** are weened to treat all of them, has anyone used it on nursing mums and babies?

Just wondering as if it is safe it would save another trip to vet and the risk of the other mice getting reinfected.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If you are referring to Iver-On or another brand of ivermectin for topical use, I have used it on pregnant does and babies, and it appears to be safe. Of course, you need to be very careful in eyeballing the right dosage for the wee ones. I order mine online and avoid the cost of a vet. There a number of sites; you should search for the best price. I think my bottle was about $25., and was the smallest size available. Diluted 5 to 1, it will last a couple of years, at least.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you ,yep ivermectin is the active ingredient, ive still got some left over ill have to get the calculator out and work out hoe much to use.


----------

